# 2012 mathews bows



## mathews1127 (Mar 15, 2011)

Does any body know when Mathews releases their new models for 2012?


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

not sure myself but would like to know.....think in March but could be totally wrong


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Usually mid Nov


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

X2 on mid November I think Mathews releases their new line before the ATA show in January.


----------



## mathews1127 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks was just wandering because I'm getting a tournament bow and was going to get the 2012 model.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Last year the hunting line was released on Nov. 1st and the target line and the MR series were released at the dealer show in early december.


----------

